# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الرياضة >  >  رجع الحوووت إلى منتدى الكورة , وإليكم الهدية

## الحـوووت

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*




*عندما جن جنون فارس عوض بعد تمريرة اماوري العجيبة*


*تمريرة من التمريرات العجيبة في كرة القدم عن طريق اماوري*
*وكان فارس عوض معليق ماذا تتوقعون ان يفعل!!*
*حمل التمريرة*
*هنا*

----------

